# DLNA Error 7531



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm trying to get a DLNA network set up between my desktop (Vista 32 bit) and my Playstation 3 with Windows Media Player 11's sharing functionality.

My PS3 recognizes the media server but whenever I try to access it I get an error called "7531" and the PS3 cannot detect anything that's on the server.

I've looked on other boards and found out that a lot of people have the same problem but no solution seems to have been found. Some people are saying that it's even a problem with the PS3 itself and should be fixed in the next firmware update.

Has anyone else gotten this error and solved it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Welcome to the frustration of the latest of DRM headaches!  I haven't even tried to tinker with DRM for the most part, too buggy and frustating! :upset:


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Welcome to the frustration of the latest of DRM headaches!  I haven't even tried to tinker with DRM for the most part, too buggy and frustating! :upset:


None of the stuff I'm trying to share is DRM'ed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why do you need DLNA in that case? I don't have a PS3, and I know nothing about them, so maybe I'm in left field here. :smile:


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Why do you need DLNA in that case? I don't have a PS3, and I know nothing about them, so maybe I'm in left field here. :smile:


For streaming content between my PC and my PS3's harddrive. The PS3 has media center functionality. So does the 360.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have an XBOX either. I confess to not knowing a lot about the gaming consoles. :smile:


----------

